# #1 R10 crashed



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Not what I wanted to hear








From JetJockey/A4....
March 15Th @10:00 PM
The number one Audi R10 (the one setting the fastest lap times so far) just crashed during night practice.
My spies/reporters on site just called me with the news. He's standing in the pits and he says the damage is extensive with lots of body work damage and the left rear wheel ripped off or hanging on by not much.
He doesn't think it can be repaired, we will see.
http://forums.audiworld.com/ca...phtml


_Modified by Tanner74 at 11:19 PM 3/15/2007_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: #1 R10 crashed (Tanner74)*

Car should be fine. Happened in turn 11, Kristensen at the wheel. He is ok, but car is badly damaged. However, unless its got actual chassis damage, they will get it back together. Nothing really going on tomorrow so nothing to miss.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the update Jimmy.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: #1 R10 crashed (Tanner74)*



















































I hope youre right Rdriver.
What's the worst that can happen? Out one race, down points? Spare parts? Would they risk the 3rd prototype?


_Modified by RogueTDI at 10:25 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: #1 R10 crashed (Tanner74)*

more info: 
http://www.sportinglife.com/ot....html
CAPELLO CRASH HITS McNISH HOPES
E-mail this article E-mail Article Print this article Print-Friendly Subscribe to sportinglife RSS feed Subscribe to RSS Feed
Digg this story post this story to del.icio.us - social bookmarking site Post to del.icio.us
By Ian Parkes, PA Sport, Sebring
Dindo Capello escaped with nothing more than bruising following a terrifying smash during night practice for Saturday's American Le Mans Series season-opener at Sebring.
But it has left the hopes of another victory for the Italian and team-mates Allan McNish and Tom Kristensen hanging in the balance.
The trio took the chequered flag at the Florida circuit a year ago at the end of the 12-hour sportscar endurance race, second only to the Le Mans 24 Hours.
But it is now in the hands of the Audi mechanics as to whether the R10 TDi is repairable ahead of the start of the event on Saturday morning.
A 90-minute thunderstorm had soaked the 3.7-mile circuit shortly after qualifying in which Capello had claimed second on the grid behind the sister Audi of Emanuele Pirro, Marco Werner and Frank Biela.
On a drying circuit approaching the end of the 55-minute session, Capello encountered a slow-moving car shortly after changing to slick tyres.
In taking avoiding action, Capello was forced to go off line onto a wet part of the track, resulting in a spin into a concrete wall.
An Audi team spokesperson confirmed Capello was unharmed, albeit "shaken and bruised", but with the car "very badly damaged."
He added: "The team will strip the car down throughout the night to determine if it is repairable. We will know more by morning."
McNish and Capello set a new ALMS record last season by winning seven of the 10 races outright, and eight in the LMP1 class in their revolutionary diesel-powered car.
If the Audi mechanics manage to get the car back on the track, 37-year-old McNish will be looking to become the most successful British driver in the 55-year history of the race.
McNish is currently tied with Brian Redman (1975 and '78) and Andy Wallace (1992 and '93) as top Briton after his successes in 2004 and again last year.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: #1 R10 crashed (RogueTDI)*

Wow, the media report I got in the media center said it was Kristensen in the car. At least that is what they announced over the PA system in the center. I even just asked another photographer that is sharing a hotel room with me and he confirmed they said Kristensen over the PA.
I was on my way out of the center so I couldnt confirm the info. Not sure which is the true story at the moment.
Either way, while it seemed damaged pretty bad, it shouldtn be anything that will keep the Audi crew from giving up unless it has something that normally cant be fixed at the track, such as chassis damage.
We'll find out more tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: #1 R10 crashed (.:RDriver)*

It depends on how it struck the barrier. If it hit mostly with the rear, then that stuff can be changed out without a problem.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, hopefully it is just bodywork and suspension...


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

No updates yet this morning on the Audi. The Audi PR guys havent arrived at the track yet. 
Talking to some other media folks this morning that stayed at the track later than I did last night said that it was Kristensen in the car, not Capello and that he "hit the wall a ton."
Apparently he hit going really fast in the 10-11 area, Tom was seemingly unhurt, but was taken to the medical center and as of when some of these other folks left last night, they hadnt decided whether or not they would transport Tom to the hospital. 
No word on the shape of the car other than its pretty messed up, hopefully when Audi PR shows up this morning, we'll get a little more information on the entire thing.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

UPDATE:
Martyn Pass just arrived in the media center and clarified some things.
It WAS Dindo in the car, the media center releases were wrong when they announced it and he is OK. He has a "sore throat" this morning according to Martyn.
Car was pretty messed up, however, it looks like it will be OK and he didnt indicate it would be a problem getting it ready for tomorrow.
So again, Dindo was in the car and is OK. Car messed up but should be ready.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Good to hear that Dindo is okay and hope that he (and the car) will be fine to run tomorrow.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Impressive that they got the car back up and running this morning. More impressive is that it's faster by a fair margin than the other car (so far) in today's session.
http://www.americanlemans.com/...=2901


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I was reading the same article - I think it says the damaged car - the #1 - is down by a second from the undamaged, not up.
The #1 was up nearly a second over the #2 prior to the crash, no? Nearly a 2s deficiency? That suggests they still need to tune it a bit.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes you're right, eyes were crossed when reading that.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I'm just thankful and relieved it's still runnin well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

Well, they probably replaced everything other than the tub. They'll use the practices to set the car back to here it was.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Found some photos of the carnage on flickr.... pretty substantial but obviously everything was repaired.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/a...52321/


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

thanks! good pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_


----------

